# Colne Valley pups



## ncjj678 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi 
I've heard that Colne Valley will have some puppies ready at end of the summer. I've read postive things about the breeder. Does anyone have a dog from there. Does anyone have any photos they could show me please? Do u know who the parents were or what type of spaniel/poodle cross they are? 
Thanks x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If you search for Lolly. She is owned by Flounder1 and is a colne valley Cockapoo.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly is from Joe. We had a positive experience getting her from him. Please feel free to message me if you have any questions









Aged 12 weeks and 5 weeks (at Joe's when we chose her)









Now just before a groom









Now straight after a groom

Lolly is from Spyder and Rupert. She was very straight coated as a young pup which shocked me a bit but has grown to have a shaggy/wavy coat which doesn't seem to matt as easily as other more curly 'poos seem to.


----------



## ncjj678 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Lolly is lovely and definitely a good reason to chose the same breeder!*

Thanks for posting photos! I'll let you know if I get a pup from Joe


----------



## ncjj678 (Jun 7, 2012)

PS: Is she cream or apricot?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

She's white/cream (depending on how dirty she is )with apricot patches. She is one of the puppies on the 'previous litters' section.


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Frisbee has the same parents as Lolly (but is not from the same litter) he looks quite similar but I thought I would post a couple of photos anyway


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely pictures, especially the first one  funky hair do Frisbee!


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pickle is also from Joe.. hmm pictures are around if you look through my posts.. latest norty picture is this one...










Playing with his girlfriend...










What's that big blue wobbly thing that fish swim in???










Relaxing after a day at the beach.. journey home


----------



## ncjj678 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Pickle*

Aww he is lovely and looks like so much fun! Do u know who is mum and dad are? How old is he? How big is he? Thanks so much for posting


----------



## ncjj678 (Jun 7, 2012)

Anita said:


> Hi Frisbee has the same parents as Lolly (but is not from the same litter) he looks quite similar but I thought I would post a couple of photos anyway


Frisbee is lovely too and love that name! The photo with the cans is so helpful! Is Frisbee fully grown in that photo?


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

If you look on the cockapoo pictures section near the top there is a thread "compare cockapoo heights" were you will find all the can pictures! Frisbee is a bit on the large side as cockapoos go but he hasn't grown much since that photo was taken.


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

ncjj678 said:


> Aww he is lovely and looks like so much fun! Do u know who is mum and dad are? How old is he? How big is he? Thanks so much for posting


Sorry Nicola.. I missed this post. 

Dad: Rupert
Mum: Evie

He is 19 weeks old (those pix all taken within last 4 weeks) 

Erm I haven't had him weighed for a while so not sure but he is growing


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely photos on this thread  your cockapoos are wonderful xxx


----------



## Jmer64 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi, just seen this thread.
Scout is from the same litter as Pickle.

I have spoken to Joe recently and his dogs are now all optigen tested, which is great. 

I highly recommend Joe, and Scout is a total diamond!

Can't get the pics to upload but I think there are some on here of her, let me know if you want to see some more.


----------



## Skippy (Feb 12, 2013)

Alfie also comes from Joe at Colne Valley and was from a litter born around June 2012. His Dad is Rupert and his Mum is Spyder.
He had a very straight coat at first but is turning very curly and wavy now as he gets his Adult coat around now at 8-9 months old.


----------



## ncjj678 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for
all your responses. I still haven't got my cockapoo but hoping to get one this year!


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

I went to see Joe when I first starting looking. He had two litters at that time and they were beautiful. Joe is really knowledgeable and trains dogs for all sorts of occupations. We saw both of the mothers of the litters and Rupert came out to see us too and he was gorgeous.

Unfortunately the pups were ready to go (8 weeks) and we were not ready to get a pup.


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Bertie is from joe, and i would never look back. Joe was a great breeder luckily we live in Colchester so regulary got to see Bertie when he was 3 weeks onwards every other week. So much character, when he was a small small pup he's coat was rather straight but then all of a sudden the poodle came out in him. Great temprement he loves anyone and anything. You really wouldnt regret. Bertie was the only apricot in the litter too. Ive got some pics too the first two are the first day we brought him home.


----------

